# Heavyocity FOUNDATIONS | Synth Bass - A Free Powerful Cinematic Bass



## Heavyocity Media (Mar 22, 2022)

Introducing Heavyocity *FOUNDATIONS* - an inspiring, and free, introduction to the sound of modern scoring.

*FOUNDATIONS | Piano* is the first in our new line of free Kontakt Player instruments. Combining the soft dynamics of a grand piano, an expertly crafted sound design layer, and a highly customizable interface, *FOUNDATIONS | Piano* is an expressive cinematic tool created to tell your story. We took all the things we love about piano and made it more… Heavyocity. 

Pick it up (For Free!) at *Heavyocity.com/foundations-piano*


​


Tell us your story! What was your Foundation?


----------



## Simon Lee (Mar 22, 2022)

Beautiful! 😊


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 22, 2022)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Introducing Heavyocity *FOUNDATIONS* - an inspiring, and free, introduction to the sound of modern scoring.
> 
> *FOUNDATIONS | Piano* is the first in our new line of free Kontakt Player instruments. Combining the soft dynamics of a grand piano, an expertly crafted sound design layer, and a highly customizable interface, *FOUNDATIONS | Piano* is an expressive cinematic tool created to tell your story. We took all the things we love about piano and made it more… Heavyocity.
> 
> ...



guys you are just killing it. Everything you release is amazing. At least in my experience.


----------



## GtrString (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks guys! I look forward to put it to use.


----------



## stevebarden (Mar 22, 2022)

Looking forward to this. Have been trying to download it and it says "Queued...". For almost an hour now. Have retried a couple of times and the same status.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Mar 22, 2022)

thanks everyone!

@stevebarden - sorry to hear about the troubles! Definitely write in to support (at) heavyocity.com and they will get you all sorted.

-Ari


----------



## stevebarden (Mar 22, 2022)

Heavyocity Media said:


> thanks everyone!
> 
> @stevebarden - sorry to hear about the troubles! Definitely write in to support (at) heavyocity.com and they will get you all sorted.
> 
> -Ari


I restarted my computer and it downloaded just fine. I should have tried that first. Catastrophe averted!


----------



## mgaewsj (Mar 22, 2022)

didn't have a chance to listen yet, but does this overlap in some way with Ascend?


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 22, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> didn't have a chance to listen yet, but does this overlap in some way with Ascend?


It kind of has a softer tone compared to Ascend but in a very good way. I'm downloading it now and will try it out very soon.


----------



## GMT (Mar 22, 2022)

Sounds fantastic. Instant download. And this is the start of a free series?


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 22, 2022)

GMT said:


> Sounds fantastic. Instant download. And this is the start of a free series?


I hope so. After messing around with it for about 30 minutes, it sounds great. Soft, dark tone but not quite like a felt piano. But the arp presets sounds really awesome, especially Muted Raindrops.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Mar 22, 2022)

@GMT - yes! There is more to come in the future.
@Jackal_King - Muted Raindrops is one of my favorite presets as well. It has such a nice, light "thump" to it.


----------



## PhilA (Mar 22, 2022)

Wow thanks guys, this is absolutely lovely for a freebie (In fact I’ve paid for way less quality) 
Superb!


----------



## emulator (Mar 22, 2022)

Great. Sounds beautiful.


----------



## mgaewsj (Mar 22, 2022)

yeah, wow!

just found this:


----------



## KEM (Mar 22, 2022)

Has anyone actually been able to open Heavyocity Portal? It just bounces up and down endlessly and I have to force quit it every single time @Heavyocity Media


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 22, 2022)

Really nice, especially with the arps, and some punch FX on. Thanks!


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Mar 22, 2022)

@KEM - So sorry to hear you're having some troubles downloading. Send us a note at support (at) heavyocity.com and they'll get you all sorted out.

The Arps are loads of fun. You can create some great movement by setting the arp and gate to different patterns on each channel. Enjoy!


----------



## KEM (Mar 22, 2022)

Heavyocity Media said:


> @KEM - So sorry to hear you're having some troubles downloading. Send us a note at support (at) heavyocity.com and they'll get you all sorted out.
> 
> The Arps are loads of fun. You can create some great movement by setting the arp and gate to different patterns on each channel. Enjoy!



Sent it!


----------



## wahey73 (Mar 23, 2022)

What a wonderful library, sounds amazing. If someone is interested her my first impression playing all 10 patches


----------



## pranic (Mar 23, 2022)

Free instruments of such high quality are greatly appreciated. Thank you for the gift @Heavyocity Media ❤️


----------



## GMT (Mar 24, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Really nice, especially with the arps, and some punch FX on. Thanks!


Heavyocity releases a beautiful new piano with a knob that says PUNCH. They never let us down.


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 24, 2022)

@GMT haha so true!

Here's my review on the instrument. Spoiler: Heavyocity did a great thing for the composer community with this!


----------



## wahey73 (Mar 24, 2022)

GMT said:


> Heavyocity releases a beautiful new piano with a knob that says PUNCH. They never let us down.


To be honest, I was quite surprised to read PUNCH on that know and not PUNISH, but nevertheless, the knob does it's job and the library just sounds great


----------



## stevebarden (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm experiencing an odd problem where the Attack of the ADSR randomly jumps up to around 900 ms. Perhaps it's a Cubase issue (Cubase 11/Win 10)? I resorted to adding an automation lane to keep the attack at zero. It's funny to stare at the ADSR and see it randomly jump up to 900 ms only to be slapped back down to zero by the automation.

Anyone else experience this? And what in Cubase would cause this to happen?


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Apr 5, 2022)

Our good friend, composer Tori Letzler (In From the Cold) did a wonderful walkthrough of her piece using the FOUNDATIONS | Piano. 

Check it out here:




We love hearing how people are using the free piano!


----------



## boinzy (Apr 5, 2022)

Can we download Piano without using Portal?

I signed up and completed the "transaction" but I can't find a direct download link.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Apr 5, 2022)

@boinzy - Since FOUNDATIONS Piano is a multipart download, the portal is the easiest way to install. If you are having trouble with the download, send us a note at support and they will get you up and running.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Apr 20, 2022)

Hey All, 
Our next Free *FOUNDATIONS* product is out! 

Introducing *FOUNDATIONS | Staccato Strings* - Featuring short, crisp staccatos paired with a layer of our signature sound design, all housed in the Foundations interface – *FOUNDATIONS | Staccato Strings* provides a strong rhythmic starting point to help build your story.

Pick it up (For Free!) at *Heavyocity.com/foundations-staccato-strings*

​

Enjoy!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 20, 2022)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Hey All,
> Our next Free *FOUNDATIONS* product is out!
> 
> Introducing *FOUNDATIONS | Staccato Strings* - Featuring short, crisp staccatos paired with a layer of our signature sound design, all housed in the Foundations interface – *FOUNDATIONS | Staccato Strings* provides a strong rhythmic starting point to help build your story.
> ...



Ha ! 'Heavyocity' / 'Free' !! 🎈 Downloaded, installed, enjoying _hours_ ago ! Cool addition with Piano. FOUNDATIONS = marvelous concept.

Many thanks HO ❣️


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 20, 2022)

Hi @Heavyocity Media ,

Are these new Free Foundations Stacc. Strings taken from your NOVO Strings library ? or are they new samples ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Villanao (Apr 20, 2022)

Playing with the strings now, amazing freebie! Same with the piano, hadn’t tried it before.


----------



## KEM (Apr 20, 2022)

Not only are they free but they also sound really good!! If there’s more in this series I’ll be looking forward to everything else to come


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2022)

@Heavyocity Media ❤️ Your products and Ethos. 👍


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 20, 2022)

Since @Heavyocity Media didn't answer my question yet. 

Does anyone here think these are the same samples used in their NOVO Strings, or all new Stacc. samples ?


----------



## Sirocco (Apr 20, 2022)

I´ll swear the sounds are from Rhythm Textures, Novo engine with a library full or stacc and rhythm textures presets. Is not a surprise the good heavyocity sounds out of the box, but their taste to make presets, musical and demonstrate the functinality of the instruments are superb.

I guess that those will be a new line of instruments, not free, and succesfull in the way Mosaic it is for me, from the 6 only one is meee...choirs, the rest are seriously creative and inspiring, Keys is incredible beatiful, powerful, Soft and hard in the way of Heavyocity domains.

Thanks for this freebie.


----------



## wahey73 (Apr 20, 2022)

If you are interested, here's my First impression. Sounds quite good to me 
https://vi-control.net/community/th...ings-my-first-impression.124102/#post-5089453


----------



## GtrString (Apr 21, 2022)

Thanks a ton for the Staccato Strings, Heavyocity. These Foundations libraries are really inspiring to play! Can’t believe these only cost an email!


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Apr 21, 2022)

Thanks for all the kind words! 

@muziksculp - We went back to the original string recording sessions, and remixed, remastered, and re-exported for an entirely different sound and space. These strings are a bit more aggressive and close sounding.

Enjoy!
-Ari


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 21, 2022)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> 
> @muziksculp - We went back to the original string recording sessions, and remixed, remastered, and re-exported for an entirely different sound and space. These strings are a bit more aggressive and close sounding.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## GMT (Apr 23, 2022)

These strings are great. Got that wonderful crunchy attack and so many inbuilt sound design options. For freeee? I set myself a challenge to make a piece using only free Heavyocity libraries - Staccato strings, piano, and chopped up loops from the production packs - 2020. 2021, pay it forward etc. I only cheated with a cymbal crash from Damage. Enjoy the (free) ride. Thanks Heavyocity.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 23, 2022)

GMT said:


> These strings are great. Got that wonderful crunchy attack and so many inbuilt sound design options. For freeee? I set myself a challenge to make a piece using only free Heavyocity libraries - Staccato strings, piano, and chopped up loops from the production packs - 2020. 2021, pay it forward etc. I only cheated with a cymbal crash from Damage. Enjoy the (free) ride. Thanks Heavyocity.



Amazing the quality of tracks that can be made with free stuff these days. Great track!


----------



## GMT (Apr 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Amazing the quality of tracks that can be made with free stuff these days. Great track!


I agree. These free tasters are a really good introduction to a company's style with high quality products. I discovered Heavyocity through a free 2018 production loops pack and fell in love with their sound, but it took a while for me to build my library. Things like these strings helped on the journey. It's a great time to be making music.


----------



## spicemix (Apr 26, 2022)

On the other hand, these freebs more or less tell me Heavyocity ain't my jam. Kinda tacky-aggressive. Damage is their calling card, became the Storm Drum of the last decade. Not targeted at sophisticates.


----------



## wahey73 (Apr 26, 2022)

spicemix said:


> On the other hand, these freebs more or less tell me Heavyocity ain't my jam. Kinda tacky-aggressive. Damage is their calling card, became the Storm Drum of the last decade. Not targeted at sophisticates.


That's good, isn't it? Now you know where to go to whenever you want something sounding right up your face. Instead if you are looking for the sopisticated edge of silence, you simply look the other direction


----------



## Sirocco (Apr 27, 2022)

I think that the name, Heavyocity, is only a suggestion thing, the hybrid description is an insinuation and the name Damage it was choosen randomly; they are searching for a new line and launch Softyocity, or Chic-ocity that should be cool...even with legatos for the staccatos!!!


----------



## spicemix (Apr 27, 2022)

I'd suggest HeavyocitYY as it's tailored to the double-Y chromosome level of testosterone


----------



## Sirocco (Apr 27, 2022)

spicemix said:


> I'd suggest HeavyocitYY as it's tailored to the double-Y chromosome level of testosterone


Yeah!! but i don´t trust too much in names, years ago i read Spit-fire and i tought: "woah!! sure these have the guts"...but not enough testosterone then, they´re in the edge of science, i guess.

Salute!


----------



## GMT (Apr 27, 2022)

Sirocco said:


> Yeah!! but i don´t trust too much in names, years ago i read Spit-fire and i tought: "woah!! sure these have the guts"...but not enough testosterone then, they´re in the edge of science, i guess.
> 
> Salute!


Exactly. I thought Keepforest were a bunch of sandal-wearing tree huggers for ages. I was very wrong.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 27, 2022)

spicemix said:


> On the other hand, these freebs more or less tell me Heavyocity ain't my jam. Kinda tacky-aggressive. Damage is their calling card, became the Storm Drum of the last decade. Not targeted at sophisticates.


The only thing that’s tacky is your post.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Apr 27, 2022)

i just notice this and downloaded!! I must say its darn good for a free piano. thanks for doing this heavyocity! Lovely effects for pianos. I thinks its the best free piano out there that can do alot in one package and great way to market your brand.

one without drums and one with them. D2 and piano foundation with a revers ava instinct. several effects addons to refine sound


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey Everyone,
Our next Free *FOUNDATIONS* product is out!

Introducing *FOUNDATIONS | Nylon Guitar* - Combining the lush, soft dynamics of a nylon-stringed acoustic guitar and a meticulously-crafted sound design layer, all housed in the Foundations interface - *FOUNDATIONS | Nylon Guitar *delivers the intimate, ambient, acoustic sounds designed to enhance your story. As usual, we took the best parts of the classical acoustic, and added a bit more Heavyocity... 

Pick it up (For Free!) at *Heavyocity.com/foundations-nylon-guitar*

**​
As with the other Foundations products, FOUNDATIONS | Nylon Guitar works in the Free Kontakt Player.
Enjoy!


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 28, 2022)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Our next Free *FOUNDATIONS* product is out!
> 
> Introducing *FOUNDATIONS | Nylon Guitar* - Combining the lush, soft dynamics of a nylon-stringed acoustic guitar and a meticulously-crafted sound design layer, all housed in the Foundations interface - *FOUNDATIONS | Nylon Guitar *delivers the intimate, ambient, acoustic sounds designed to enhance your story. As usual, we took the best parts of the classical acoustic, and added a bit more Heavyocity...
> ...



Another great gift from @Heavyocity Media !!
I am playing with all the patches and they are cool!
Thanks!!


----------



## GMT (Jun 28, 2022)

YESSSSSSS.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 28, 2022)

This is a great, fun little instrument. Nicely done and thanks!


----------



## synthnut1 (Jul 1, 2022)

You guys that have the full version of Kontakt, you need the latest version of Kontakt ( version 6.7.1 ) to run this program…


----------



## GMT (Jul 2, 2022)

I had planned to do a gentle ambient piece with lots of shimmering pads and tasteful guitar passages but then I remembered, this is Heavyocity. I went full mental hybrid instead.
This guitar is perfect for that kind of stuff. Lots of melancholic tones, but it still has that very modern sound. I love it. Lots of Novo Modern Strings in here too.Thank you Heavyocitymeisters.
(Just a rough mix)


----------



## synthnut1 (Jul 2, 2022)

Nice tune and great performance….at the end of the song I waited for a flurry of a percussive nature and back into the song..you left me hanging !! Lol……but an excellent song just the same…Thanks for sharing…


----------



## GMT (Jul 2, 2022)

Sorry about the ending. I ran out of ideas.


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 2, 2022)

GMT said:


> Sorry about the ending. *I ran out of ideas*.


(not that you asked, but. . . 8-)
Here's an idea: I wonder what it'd sound like without the drums--the underlying rhythmic propulsion might render the drums superfluous; guitar(s) sound sweet on their own

. . . not at all a "critique"--just a suggestion (Really like the piece)


----------



## synthnut1 (Jul 2, 2022)

GMT said:


> Sorry about the ending. I ran out of ideas.


Don’t be sorry…It was a nice tune !


----------



## MusicStudent (Jul 2, 2022)

I am super frustrated with attempting install and authoriz this foundations library. "file location not found"?? In order to fix I need to know if I have "Light" or "Dark" version of Kontakt? I have the full version! I think the NI authorization process is fine, but I can't appear to install the library to my hard drive.


----------



## GMT (Jul 2, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> I am super frustrated with attempting install and authoriz this foundations library. "file location not found"?? In order to fix I need to know if I have "Light" or "Dark" version of Kontakt? I have the full version! I think the NI authorization process is fine, but I can't appear to install the library to my hard drive.





https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000884238-Native-Access-Error-The-library-path-is-invalid-VIDEO-


Hope this helps.


----------



## GMT (Jul 2, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> (not that you asked, but. . . 8-)
> Here's an idea: I wonder what it'd sound like without the drums--the underlying rhythmic propulsion might render the drums superfluous; guitar(s) sound sweet on their own
> 
> . . . not at all a "critique"--just a suggestion (Really like the piece)


That is worth trying. If nothing else, it will make a good edit.


----------



## MusicStudent (Jul 2, 2022)

GMT said:


> https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000884238-Native-Access-Error-The-library-path-is-invalid-VIDEO-
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


What is this Light vers Dark stuff???


----------



## cedricm (Jul 2, 2022)

light = native access v1
dark = native access v2


----------



## GMT (Jul 2, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> What is this Light vers Dark stuff???


Did you check the link? There are pictures there.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 2, 2022)

Thanks for free piano. I just bought Ascend, so it feels deserved


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Sep 7, 2022)

Hey Everyone,
Our next Free *FOUNDATIONS* product is out!

Introducing *FOUNDATIONS | Synth Bass* -Featuring the thick sounds of analog synth paired with an expertly-crafted and growling sound design layer that is presented in a highly customizable interface—FOUNDATIONS | Synth Bass delivers a fundamental starting point to build your story from the bottom up. 

Pick it up (For Free!) at *Heavyocity.com/foundations-synth-bass*

Check out our very own Luis D'Elias, as he walks through writing a track with the new Synth Bass:

**​


----------



## wahey73 (Sep 7, 2022)

Another fantastic gift, thank you guys!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Sep 7, 2022)

Yes! Thank you! ❤️ I was looking for something like this.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 7, 2022)

Yea, this was a good one.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Sep 10, 2022)

delete


----------

